# Apply for spousal visa within South Africa



## shadyecho419 (Aug 29, 2019)

For reference: Nandutu and Others v Minister of Home Affairs and Others CCT114/18

I am a permanent resident and would like for my wife to apply for her spousal visa within South Africa instead of returning home. Has anyone done this or tried it? What did you encounter/learn?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Being a spouse of SA citizen/permanent resident, he/she can apply for spousal visa within SA.

There is nothing special. You can apply it at VFS. You need to provide all required documents:






DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Temporary Residence Visa - Relative Visa - Relative Visa







www.vfsglobal.com


----------

